# Roundup before or after rototilling (for new lawn)?



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, we're in FL with a sandy lawn, so we'll be rototilling in a bunch of stuff (peat moss, dirt, manure/compost, fertilizer, etc). 

Should we rototill before doing the roundup, or after? I was thinking before, but wanted to know if that's right or not.


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 1, 2007)

The Roundup I use kills everything! I only use it on pavement, under decks, asphalt. I would never rototill it into anything. You may be refering to a different product. If you are trying to grow a lawn...do not apply killer.


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

Roundup (Glyphosate) should be applied before. It is absorbed through the leaves and will pretty much kill anything plant that way. The chemical becomes inactivated fairly quickly and you can then rototill, if you rototill first, the chemical may not be in contact with the plants well enough and then the weeds will regrow from root parts if they are not killed.

I hate field bindweeds and find that even a 1 cm root stem can start a whole field of weeds!


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Dan101 said:


> The Roundup I use kills everything! I only use it on pavement, under decks, asphalt. I would never rototill it into anything. You may be refering to a different product. If you are trying to grow a lawn...do not apply killer.


As slaker said, it does breakdown pretty quickly, so regardless of method I'd basically wait (72hrs?) before putting new seed down.


Thanks all!


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

I think it's recommended to not plant anything at least 1 month after Roundup. Read the label.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

handy man88 said:


> I think it's recommended to not plant anything at least 1 month after Roundup. Read the label.


talked to the guys at home depot, and read the label, if my memory serves it's a 72hr winow. I actually did sections of roundup (I have a small grass area up front that was a tester). I did the 3 day wait, planted grass, and it thrived! (unfortunately, this grass will just be tilled into the soil anyways, since my soil's nutrients are concentrated at the top...)


----------

